# go ahead and slap me.



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

Called in a pair yesterday afternoon and missed them both They were gonna wind me so had to shoot too soon. 200 yards and running, not my forte.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Better to not risk wounding them, if you can't make the shot don't take the shot.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

next time that happens, try and bark or howl to get them to stop. all most all the time they will stop for a couple of seconds after doing so. and it will give you time to get one good shot, if you drop one try it again to try and get the other one to stop, sometimes the other one might stop also. after you shoot one try yipping also that works sometimes too.

hope this helps. this has worked for me


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

No no no my friend, i deserve the slap, ALWAYS watch your back, I had a young yote sneak on me. I looked over my shoulder and he was right there, 10 feet, and still had no idea what was going on...Yea I missed thank you. But other than that my last stand was a good one, I had a good day. Now I am...ADDICTED...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok I have tried to figure this one out.

"Better to not risk wounding them, ..."

Why not a hit is a hit.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

He means if you are going to harvest an animal it is best to do so humanely.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

nobody likes to wound a yote or deer or anything. all he is saying is to make sure you are confident and comfortable taking the shot so you can make a killing shot and not hit it in the a$$ or blow a leg off or something.

kase


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You know for every real game animal I always try to get a one shot one kill. This even applies to the PD's but that is another issue. A friend of the family who has since gotten out of the sheep game has lost thousands of $$$ to yote kills. I have to say is a yote is not a nobel animal at all it is one of the very few animals that kills for fun(man and yotes are the ones I can think of). If all I can do is wound a yote that is just as good as a kill. So if they die of an infection that is ok with me and if they are killed by another yote that is even better.

On a side note if I had a buck for every yote I crippled and let go I would have about a solid 10 to 20. As I typed that I was all smiles still am.

Good shooting.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'd wound a deer long before i would a yote, In my books the coyote is the nobelest of animals. A deer is nothing more then a mindless drown. If your friend was losing so many dollars in sheep maybe he should of taken the time to learn to call of given me or some other predator control person to help with the problem instead of just complaining about it and giving up!
If you like to wound coyotes your not a hunter in my books!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

People,

I have a lot more respect for animals than you apparently have. I agree with Brad about whether or not you are a true hunter.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

What other animals besides the two I mentioned before kill for just the fun of it?

Any person who puts an animal's life before a person needs to take a serious look at them self. Maybe even seek professional help. I would not save an animal before a person, also would not let a person save an animal before a person. If I could not stop it and the victim died I would make sure that the courts knew that they let some one die for an animal.

Than rancher did complain he let every one hunt coyotes on his land called the game and fish they said they would look in to it. Still many animals were killed with out the game and fish doing any thing.

A coyote noble not a chance in hell, cunning, smart, great hunters. Yes they are all of those that does not mean they have any honor or are noble.

Brad T. I have to ask you a question if he would have allowed you to hunt coyotes on his land and you do not want to wound any of them. Let's say you pass up ten shots because you are scared of wounding them. How would that make you an efficient animal control person? Where if you fired and wounded all 10 of them and 9 died would that not make you a very effective animal control person?

That goes to the statement of &#8230;if you cannot make the shot do not take the shot. How do you know you can make the shot until it has hit or missed the target. The only way to be sure of a hit would be to be with in a few feet of the animal. Just because you have fired one thousand shots successfully before does not mean that this bullet was manufactured wrong or something else will make it not fly true.

Fallguy is with Brad T. with they would rather wound a deer instead of a coyote. While Deer may be mindless drones, but they do not kill your live stock which puts them above coyotes. Therefore that would make deer noble and that must not be true since they are mindless drones.

Fallguy you said. "if you are going to harvest an animal it is best to do so humanely." That contradicts what true hunters do is try to get humane kills every time.

Also the Game and Fish does not feel the same way as some of the people here. That is why they charge over $20 for a single deer and $8 for as many coyotes that you can shoot. They even let us here in ND shoot them at night during the winter months. They are a problem and the GNF know it. You do not see them spending $$$ to fly a plane around shooting deer and if your thinking the GNF are making nothing but clean kills you must be nuts.

So how can you look down at me because I like killing coyotes? The only difference between us is as long as the coyote dies I am happy and I apparently do not like to see other more important animals suffer. I also do not call my self a hunter. I am a shooter.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

People,

You said:



> Any person who puts an animal's life before a person needs to take a serious look at them self. Maybe even seek professional help. I would not save an animal before a person, also would not let a person save an animal before a person. If I could not stop it and the victim died I would make sure that the courts knew that they let some one die for an animal.


Where did this become an issue of putting a person's life before an animal? Is it because of the hundreds upon hundreds of humans who are constantly getting attacked by a coyote? You show me evidence of you getting attacked by a coyote and I will present you an award.

Also, I would like to clear this up. I did not say that I like to wound deer. I agreed with Brad that you were not a hunter. I am sorry if I did not make myself clear. I don't think any animal should be shot and left to suffer. I would spend an entire day tracking a deer that I wounded. It wouldn't matter if it were a buck or a doe. And don't try to call it a bluff. I can walk more woods and wind through more cattails than you can dream about. Training more marathons does that to a person.

Also, you don't call yourself a hunter, but a shooter. Thank God!

And lastly, you just proved a very old statement to be true. And that is, "People are generally stupid." The name fits you well.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Do you know what a shooter is? I have hunted enough to last me 17 life times.

When I was in the only people who ran marathons where the ones that generally had no field craft skills and were generally big headed because that was one of the few things they actually could do well.

About you calling me stupid that only proves a few things to me. You do not know me and you are probably an integrity violator. (cop, anti-gun, general supporter of un-American activates)

The supporter part would refer to the things that are stated to help America but directly go against the people.

Rocky1958udnudn I am done stealing your thread.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

Stealing my thread? sorry, never heard the term before. Go to the warm weather predator post and read my comments


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

*People* The difference between you and a predator control specialist ( which i am not calling myself one by the way) is a predator control specialist gets rid of the problem coyotes if he can before he just starts killing coyotes (if he does start at all) as fast as he can.

If you were better informed the Game and Fish does not handle those situations APHIS does.

Your right i can't guarentee a good hit everytime i pull the trigger even if they are at 30 yds but i can try to reduce the wounded animals by taking good shots and being a more educated predator hunter in that i have the patience and the know how to stop the coyote for a good shot instead of a sloppy shot.

The farm my brother is involved with lost approximately $30000 dollars in high grade alfalfa so don't tell me deer don't do any damage. Deer are also the reason that ND people pay one of the highest car insurance rates in the country

If you haven't figured out that the Game and Fish is just about money by know your not as smart as you would like people to think. The Game and Fish knows that they can charge that much for deer tags because everyone wants to do it, because anyone can do it! It takes a certain kind of person to be a good predator hunter much like it takes a special person to be a military sniper. ANYONE CAN GO OUT AND SHOOT A DEER.

I don't know where you came up with i was putting animals in front of people but i never said or implied anything along those lines. I simply said if your friend is having problems do something about instead of just calling the game and fish and complaining about it. He must not have done a whole lot of calling around or he would have found out that APHIS takes care of those matters so i'm starting to think that your rancher friend is either ficticoius or didn't have as big of a problem as your leading on.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well...I guess having some dedication and working hard to achieve a goal now means that you have a "lack of talent", according to PEOPLE.

So, your telling me that the 20 mile training runs on Sunday morning, the injuries, the weight training, the hill repeats, the keeping of the body hydrated, the extra sleep, the high carb and high protein diet, the 10 mile race simulation workout in 95 degree heat, and the loss of toenails from pounding the roads means you lack talent?

I guess running 26.2 miles in under 3 hours and qualifying for Boston doesn't make you a better man. I learned a lot of life lessons from that pursuit, and I will learn a lot more when I do it again this summer. People, you certainly are a dip****.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

[/b]People
you have to have your target a few feet away before you can be sure of your shot?? that's really bad. you need some more time at the range i think. also, in regards to your arguments with Brad and Fallguy...get a clue.

kase


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

To Brad T.
You said
"If you were better informed the Game and Fish does not handle those situations APHIS does. "

You know how farmers and ranchers are they like to complain about things too little rain, too much rain, too windy, darn government you name it they can complain about it. I do not have any land so I really do not listen to the acronyms they are using APHIS, SITREP, IMI, RPK, NAS, FSSG, IDF, MCRD, MUMMS, WIR, WOLPH, MAGTAF, TZZ, CONUS, PRC. For the most part I do not need to know what agencies they need to deal with. I do appreciate every thing they do for us and I try to help then out when ever I can.

You said
"Your right I can't guarantee a good hit every time I pull the trigger even if they are at 30 yds but i can try to reduce the wounded animals by taking good shots and being a more educated predator hunter in that i have the patience and the know how to stop the coyote for a good shot instead of a sloppy shot."

I also do not call my self a hunter. I am a shooter. I do not need to make then stop. Look up shooter.

You said
"The farm my brother is involved with lost approximately $30000 dollars in high grade alfalfa so don't tell me deer don't do any damage. Deer are also the reason that ND people pay one of the highest car insurance rates in the country"

I never said deer do not cause problems. Many (not all) farmers do not allow any one or very few people on there land. I cannot say your "brother" falls in to this category or not but I bet they do not let every one on the land. You say you are a hunter so the rights are probably held for your family and who ever he is farming with.

You said
"If you haven't figured out that the Game and Fish is just about money by know your not as smart as you would like people to think. The Game and Fish knows that they can charge that much for deer tags because everyone wants to do it, because anyone can do it! It takes a certain kind of person to be a good predator hunter much like it takes a special person to be a military sniper. ANYONE CAN GO OUT AND SHOOT A DEER."

I know the GNF are all about the cash. They are also as inept at animal control as police are catching criminals. (RAP and Crime Stoppers) I know they are just trying to make the cash that is why they are not totally limiting the buck tags and allowing does tags in record numbers. Just like Nebraska did. You are right it does take a certain kind of person to be a good predator hunter. At the same time you do not have to hunt to get many kills. That alone makes you just as effective. As far as any one can shoot a deer what about a felon?

You said
"I don't know where you came up with i was putting animals in front of people but i never said or implied anything along those lines. I simply said if your friend is having problems do something about instead of just calling the game and fish and complaining about it. He must not have done a whole lot of calling around or he would have found out that APHIS takes care of those matters so i'm starting to think that your rancher friend is either ficticoius or didn't have as big of a problem as your leading on."

The putting animals first I did not read your second have. Sorry about that. The farmer/rancher part please see my first comment.

For those that do not want to look back
"You know how farmers and ranchers are they like to complain about things too little rain, too much rain, too windy, darn government you name it they can complain about it. I do not have any land so I really do not listen to the acronyms they are using APHIS, SITREP, IMI, RPK, NAS, FSSG, IDF, MCRD, MUMMS, WIR, WOLPH, MAGTAF, TZZ, CONUS, PRC. For the most part I do not need to know what agencies they need to deal with. I do appreciate every thing they do for us and I try to help then out when ever I can."

To Fallguy
You said
"Well...I guess having some dedication and working hard to achieve a goal now means that you have a "lack of talent", according to PEOPLE."

I never said that. I said
"When I was in the only people who ran marathons where the ones that generally had no field craft skills and were generally big headed because that was one of the few things they actually could do well."
The people that were all about the running marathons where the ones that would get you seen(killed) in the field. Being able to run a marathon is talent especially that fast.

You said
"So, your telling me that the 20 mile training runs on Sunday morning, the injuries, the weight training, the hill repeats, the keeping of the body hydrated, the extra sleep, the high carb and high protein diet, the 10 mile race simulation workout in 95 degree heat, and the loss of toenails from pounding the roads means you lack talent?"

I never said that is a lack of talent. In the Marine Corps those people are the ones that usually die on operations because they are the ones that have no field craft skills and will not listen to someone that knows more than they do even if they are lower rank. All I have to say that is I want the ammo. On a side note I did not know about the loss of toenails. While I do not really like clipping my nails I would still rather have them.

You said
"I guess running 26.2 miles in under 3 hours and qualifying for Boston doesn't make you a better man. I learned a lot of life lessons from that pursuit, and I will learn a lot more when I do it again this summer. People, you certainly are a dip****."

Running 42.16 cilcks in under 3 hours and qualifying for Boston (marathon) may or may not make you a better person. I would guess it probably depend on the person. I am sure you did learn a lot about your self and the human body. I am sure you will learn a lot more this summer when you go threw work-ups for your next marathon. You calling me a "dip___t". Wow that was classy. On every other message system I have ever posted to the moderators would have put a stop to that name calling right away.

I would normally say you are short sighted but you may not be. I can say that there are less and less hunters every year. Hunting will soon be very limited (even if you do not think so) we as gun owners NEED to stick together. That is even if I do not care about coyotes as much as you do.

To Kase
You said
"you have to have your target a few feet away before you can be sure of your shot?? that's really bad. you need some more time at the range i think. also, in regards to your arguments with Brad and Fallguy...get a clue."

The only way to guarantee your bullet is going to hit what you want every time is to be very close. There is thousand of reasons the bullet, powder, casing, primer, gun, you, wind, things in the air you would never think would be there when your bullet passes may effect your shot. Yes it is possible you will have perfect ammo that will perform exactly the same every time. Once when I was shooting PD I hit a flying bird totally by accident that bullet never made it to the PD. I never hit that PD that I know of because I was laughing so hard. The get a clue part all of us should.

To Rocky1958udnudn

Again we have stolen your thread. We were way off topic. Just post an opinion that does not go with "the buddies" ideas and they personally attack you and totally forget what the topic was about.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

People,

Anyone who puts that much time and effort into writing a post as you did deserves to have it read. You cleared a lot of things up in that last post.

I suppose I shouldn't have called you a dip***t. I am just very proud of the sport of running and I took your comments as a slam to the sport. I see now why you said that. Someone like that (the marathoners you knew) who puts your life in danger is no laughing matter. Yes, losing toenails is quite the deal. Clipping them is a pain, but not having them is more painful.

Once again, I enjoyed your last post. We can all learn a lesson from it by explaining ourselves more completely the first time we write. However, there will always be someone who misinterprets it. I look at you now in a totally different way. But we still disagree on one thing: I respect coyotes...you don't. Oh well, right? Carry on soldier.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm not going to argue about this anymore we all have different views on the coyote and nothing is going to change that. I think we all have a pretty good idea of everyone elses stance on the coyote now.

People
A shooter is nothing more then the trigger man. His one and only job is too pull the trigger. The spotter takes care of wind and yardage. If your a shooter i feel obligated to tell you unless your using a motor vehicle to help you a hunter is going to be more successful than a shooter every time as far as keeping coyote numbers in check.

I agree we need to stick together so lets bury the hatchet and be done with this.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

People,

I need to add one other thing to this "off the topic" post. In an old post you said that you believed I may be anti-gun etc. Not so. I think we have a right to bear arms. I am a supporter of Bush and all of the things he is doing in Iraq. I also have respect for our military. I thought about going into the military, but decided against it. I had some other callings that I had to answer to when I finished high school.

Thank you for serving your time and helping to protect the freedom that my family and I enjoy every day!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Wow can you say defensive?

Brad T Wrote:
{One thing, I'd wound a deer long before i would a yote, In my books the coyote is the nobelest of animals. A deer is nothing more then a mindless drown.}

I get defensive when people talk about deer like that, and I would have to say that if you haven't had the chance to shoot a big buck with BOW then you are missing out, give it a try, it'll change your mind, they are just as smart, if not smarter than a coyote. Probably smarter. 

Secondly, People you need to realize that people will take offense when you talk about just wounding an animal and that satisfies you. You can officially call yourself a hopeless hunter, because anybody that just enjoys wounding game is not a sportsmen and people like you is what gives the good guys bad names, keep up the good work :******:


----------

